# Boi tracker (5) yr mover mortgage



## Barry o (6 Sep 2017)

Hi 

Just wondering does anyone know of any movement coming down the line of Boi changing the tracker mover (5)yr mortgage product to the full length of the mortgage as opposed to only 5 years im looking to move but am not foolish enough to give up my tracker after 5 years I still would have 20 yrs left to run. Surely they haven't had much take up with this product and I think people would move if it was tweaked to the duration of the mortgage and they would be getting a higher overall margin. No brainer  to me !!


----------



## luckystar (6 Sep 2017)

Was just about to post the same query!
Raging that BOI are the only bank that seem to have this 5 year restriction. Has nobody challenged this? Are we not being somewhat penalised due to being with BOI?? 
By chance has anyone done a deal with BOI and gotten the remaining term on tracker &1%?


----------



## Barry o (6 Sep 2017)

Don't think so  lucky star I spoke with two Boi mortgage advisors this week hoping that maybe they would do something on a case by cases basis but absolutely no movement! 

Can't understand the rationale


----------



## luckystar (29 Sep 2017)

It's so frustrating! 
Every other bank allows you to hold onto tracker +1% for the remaining duration except BOI. Haven't found anyone as yet that persuaded BOI to extend past the 5 years


----------



## luckystar (23 Apr 2018)

Have you seen this?!

https://www.google.ie/amp/s/www.rte.ie/amp/949664/


----------

